# Web Development > Web Servers How to parse an Excel Sheet...

## psuresh1982

I have this requirement of parsing an excel sheet and getting the data in it and storing the data in the appropriate tables in database.Please suggest me some way of doing this or the links wherein ican get some solution.

Thanks in advance.........

----------


## venkaiah

use jxl2.0 API it is very simple

----------


## srinivasaraobora

You can use POI API.
By using this you can get the data from the excel sheet.
You can see the sample code in code.geekinterview.com/java

----------

